# Grosphus grandidieri



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 9, 2010)

My new Grosphus grandidieri adult female should be here tomorrow. I'm very excited! As most of you are probably aware, there is very little information on these guys with the exception of i.d. threads. I know they are from the family of Buthidae and I'm sure are at least relatively potent in terms of venom toxicity. Anyone care to comment? Also, I've heard that they can be kept like B. jacksoni. Sound about right? Are these guys still pretty rare? I was thinking about pursuing a breeding group. Sorry for the thousand questions. I'll post pics when I get her. Thanks again guys.


-ben


----------



## Lucas339 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a female and babies.  you cannot keep them like B. jacksoni.  they need more arid conditions.  i keep my on a mix of sand and peat and mist the babies every 5 days and the adult only once a month.

Michiel should have more information for you.  i know he has a good stock of these.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 9, 2010)

I know the palps on the males are more bulbous. Can anyone post a side by side comparison shot for gender identification? I got mine today and I think it's looking male. Very long pectines.


----------



## Pipa (Aug 17, 2013)

im going to resurrect this old old threat .... I just got 2.2 today .... only about 1/2 inch but very pretty .. it looks like they loose all that beautiful color though  and go jet black... thanks for the tidbit on watering Lucas ... Do you have any idea if these can be kept communal providing there's enough cork bark and space , ie 10-20gallon tank .. Pls feel free to PM me with any extra pointers on these .... I know these are extremely rare and I'm honor to have them. Thanks


----------

